# Fuel Pressure Riser



## badger122 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hello, is anyone running about 6psi on a any engine and just using a fuel pressure riser to supply enough fuel to their engine? Because I would much rather just use a fpr rather then get some standalone fuel system. Thanks


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

sometimes referred to as as the *standalone FMU* i know they are used on low boost, low $ setups. btw, FMU stands for fuel management unit

here's a little research for ya

your better off with a standalone or some sort of "chipped" ecu in the long run.


----------

